# Cryosurgery,new treatment



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The friend of my father have prostate cancer.I told him to get cryosurgery and his doc want to operate him(get rid of anything).Cryosurgery gaining respect in cancer treatment and it is less worst than cutting testicles in his case.Any testimonials?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It can threat others cancers as well but here the U.K. link for the prostate. http://www.cryosurgery.co.uk/


----------

